# talent plus interview with Estee Lauder



## jkdoll (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi 

Thank you to all who are reading this and will respond.  I appreciate your time and knowledge. 

I have an interview with Estee Lauder and it is their talent plus interview over the phone.  Has anyone had a talent plus interview, if so, what kind of questions do they ask?  

Anyone working for Macy's behind the Estee Lauder counter, could you answer:  How well does it pay?  

Thanks again for all who viewed this and will answer.


jkdoll


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jun 30, 2007)

to specktra! Gl with your interview! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you're gonna get it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!  Check out the  Industry Discussion Section for great tips on interviews and working as an MA.


----------



## tyoopensuk (Jul 16, 2012)

Did you get the the phone interview? how was it? I going to have the phone interview this wednesday.


----------

